# Fragen über die Method feeder



## torino (26. August 2010)

Hallo
ich wollte jetzt mal anfangen the Method auszuprobieren und da wollte ich fragen :
Was sind das für Spezielle Futterkörbe ?
Muss dieser Korb unbedingt so ein Gummi besitzen wenn ein Fisch beisst ?
Kann man da auch eine ganz normale Rute nehmen wenn man noch nicht weiss ob man das Hobby mit Method länger hat ?
Wenn man dabei an einem Haarvorfach angelt ist das dann ein selbsthakeffekt ?
Wie viel Gramm sollte der Methodkorb haben ?
Und was fischt ihr so für Köder ?
Findet ihr diese Methode erfolgreich oder eher weniger ?

Also es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir was dazu sagen könntet #6


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Das sind Futterkörbe die aus einer art inline Spirale bestehen. Was meinst du für ein gummi?? eine ganz normale rute kannst dunatürlich auch nehmen 
Der selbsthaakeffekt wird nur erzielt wenn das method feeder in dem wirbel fest drin ist oder du ein Schrotblei vor das blei machst es oder halt ein stopper. Der method feeder hat ein gewicht von 60 gr. so ist es zumindest bei mir ..
du kannst alle arten von ködern nehmen ich nehm meist eine auftreibende maiskette . Also wenn du speziell mit grundfutter auf karpfen gehst wird es bestimmt auch seine Fische fangen .

MfG Anglerprofi99


----------



## torino (26. August 2010)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Würde auch ein leichterer Method feeder gehen ? Und muss man beim angeln damit umbedingt einen Swinger oder anderen Einhänger benutzen ? Oder kann man einfach ablegen und die Bremse leicht stellen ?
Mit Gummiband meine ich das was nach den Method feeder rauskommt um den starken Biss vom Karpfen abzufedern gibt es auch Methodkörbe ohne Gummiband und wenn geht es auch ohne ?


----------



## Klaus S. (26. August 2010)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Ich hab den Teig immer ums Blei geknetet... ging auch ganz gut. Ist das nicht auch die ursprüngliche "The Methode"?


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

"Die Methode" bedeutet eigentlich nur, dass du einen dicken, eher festen Futterklumpen auf dem Grund liegen hast, der Köder am sehr kurzen Vorfach dicht daneben liegt od. in die Oberfläche des Klumpens eingedrückt wird und der Fisch sich durch Selbsthakeffekt halt selbst hakt.

Geht mit einer normalen Rute, sie muss halt das doch recht hohe Wurfgewicht (Bleigewicht + Futter) aushalten.
Einen Selbsthakeffekt erreicht man meiner Meinung nach ab ca. 60gr., die aber schnell erreicht werden.

Gummiband, spezieller Method-Feeder, Haar od. nicht Haar,... das sind alles die Feinheiten, die man machen kann, aber net muss.
Köder kann alles Mögliche sein, Hauptsache er ist nicht zu leicht vom Haken zu nuckeln. Bissanzeiger auch, der bleibt schon nicht unbemerkt. Bügel od. Freilauf mach ich auf, da man schon kräftige Runs erlebt, je nach Fischart.
Funktioniert wirklich gut, wende ich gern z.B. auf Schleien an.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. August 2010)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*



torino schrieb:


> Würde auch ein leichterer Method feeder gehen ? Und muss man beim angeln damit umbedingt einen Swinger oder anderen Einhänger benutzen ? Oder kann man einfach ablegen und die Bremse leicht stellen ?
> Mit Gummiband meine ich das was nach den Method feeder rauskommt um den starken Biss vom Karpfen abzufedern gibt es auch Methodkörbe ohne Gummiband und wenn geht es auch ohne ?



Hi,
sowohl als auch..die Zusammenstellung hängt ja auch beim Method Feeder von mehreren Faktoren ab;Entfernung,See oder Fluss u.ä.
Benutze zB gelegentlich die Flat Method Feeder(Match Programm vom Fuchs)

Die wiegen"üppige"28 g,klappt ohne Probleme.Gehe dabei aber eine Hakengrösse runter.Da ich eine rel.dünne 0.25er Mono als Vorfach nehme kommt auch "Gummi" zum Einsatz.15 cm Powergum 15 lbs.

Und wenn ich mal ganz faul bin entfällt sogar die Haarmontage.Das Method Prinzip macht die Burschen manchmal ziemlich unvorsichtig.Freut den Angler:q

Method fische ich mittlerw. nur noch an einer Feederrute.
Solange es vom WG hinhaut geht aber auch eine "normale"Rute..stört den Fisch nicht im geringsten.
Method ist übr. auch für Schleien und wirklich dicke Brasseneinzelgänger zu empfehlen


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Hallo Karpfenspezies,

ich will bei uns an einem großen See auf Brassen, Döbel und evtl. Karpfen fischen. Köder: Halibutpellets am Haar, 12mm. Futter: Klebriges Grundfutter mit ein paar Pellets und weiteren Partikeln.

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Method-Feeder:

Wenn ich den Köder im Stick-Mix versenke, woher weiß ich, dass mein Köder nicht vom Futter verdeckt wird, und sich, schlimmer noch, der Haken sich evtl. an einer der Streben im Method-Feeder verhakt?

Gibt es da keine Probleme? Ich denke wenn ich ein normalen Drahtkorb nehmen würde wäre die Verhakungsgefahr enorm, aber beim Mehod ist sie nicht ausgeschlossen, oder?

Oder soll ich deswgen nur das Vorfach im Futter versenken und den Haken 5cm rausschauen lassen? Oder einfach Vorfach nur 5-10cm lang?


mfg Kretzer


----------



## barschli48 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Petri,
also da der Köder meist am Haar presentiert zum Schluß
in den Teigklumpen gedrückt wird und der Haken seitlich also in der breite auf den "Teig" gelegt wird ein verhaken fast ausgeschlossen, 100% gibt es halt nicht!
Die Fische lutschen drücken an dem Futterklumpen gründeln dort und dabei wird der Köder freigeschaufelt auch wenn der Method draufliegt!


----------



## Udo561 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Köder im Stick-Mix versenke, woher weiß ich, dass mein Köder nicht vom Futter verdeckt wird, und sich, schlimmer noch, der Haken sich evtl. an einer der Streben im Method-Feeder verhakt?
> mfg Kretzer



Hi,
ich lasse meine Köder einfach baumeln , Vorfach ist bei mir nur 10-15 cm lang.
Über dem Feeder-Blei habe ich noch einen ca. 20 cm langen Schlauch.
Bei 10 Auswürfen habe ich im Schnitt 1 mal etwas verdreht.
Köder sind meist Pellets .
Damit kann ich leben da meine Montage im Schnitt bis zur Neubefüllung , oder Biss :q nur 15-20 Minuten im Wasser bleibt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## barschli48 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

@Torino:
Bist du sicher das du The Method beschreibst?
Für mich hört sich deine Umschreibung an als wolltest du Feedern;Winkelpickern;Schwingspitzenangeln in der Richtung, solltest du zu erst probieren ist nicht ganz so kostspielig!
Ein paar Draht- oder Kunststoffkörbe,Wirbel,Vorfach und Lockfutter und einige Dosen Mais aus dem SBM.
Eine Matchrute tuts herforragend!Forellen-,Barsch-,Zanderruten gehen auch.Im Stillwasser sollte die Rute eine recht sensible Spitze haben.Im Fliesswasser ist es nicht ganz so wichtig!

Noch ein:r tipp:  
Lege/Beträufle deine Köder 1-2Stunden vor dem Angeln mit Maggi Suppenwürze oder auch gleich ins Lockfutter!!!!:q


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*



barschli48 schrieb:


> @Torino:
> Bist du sicher das du The Method beschreibst?
> Für mich hört sich deine Umschreibung an als wolltest du Feedern;Winkelpickern;Schwingspitzenangeln in der Richtung, solltest du zu erst probieren ist nicht ganz so kostspielig!
> Ein paar Draht- oder Kunststoffkörbe,Wirbel,Vorfach und Lockfutter und einige Dosen Mais aus dem SBM.
> ...


Der Beitrag von torio ist alt, ich habe nur den Trööt hier übernommen.


@All, danke für die Antworten!

Nehmt ihr dann Geflecht oder Mono als Vorfach? Bei Geflecht kann man vielecht leichtere Körbe fischen aber Fisch schlitzt auch leider aus...?

Und wie lange das Vorfach? Ich habe bis hinuter con 5cm gelesen...?


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*



barschli48 schrieb:


> ...
> Noch ein:r tipp:
> Lege/Beträufle deine Köder 1-2Stunden vor dem Angeln mit Maggi Suppenwürze oder auch gleich ins Lockfutter!!!!:q


Bringt das was?


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Es gibt verschiedene Method-'Körbe'
bei dem hier
http://www.tackleup.com/images/Korum-InLineFeeder.jpg
kann nix passieren, da er immer mit der Bleiseite auf dem Boden liegt; Futter kann so den eingekneteten Köder nicht verdecken
Der hier
http://www.korum.co.uk/public/media/web_downloadimages_korum/feeders/KMF_method_feeder_large.jpg
und andere ähnliche, können durchaus auf dem Köder zum Liegen kommen, also dann lieber baumeln lassen, wie Udo schon sagt.


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Method-'Körbe'
> bei dem hier
> http://www.tackleup.com/images/Korum-InLineFeeder.jpg
> kann nix passieren, da er immer mit der Bleiseite auf dem Boden liegt; Futter kann so den eingekneteten Köder nicht verdecken
> ...


genau das hab  ich mir auch in Zwischenzeit anglesen bzw. gedacht.. naja jetzt hab ich halt erst mal einen von der zweiten Sorte...  Also muss mien Pellet baumeln.

Apropos Pellet: Die Halibutpellets (12mm mit Loch)sind echt steinhart, nach 2 Stunden im 18° warmen Aquarium werden sie dann weich.

Mögen Döbel Brassen und Co auch die harten? Ich denke EIn Karpfen sollte sie mit seinen Schlundähnen schon zermalmen können, aber können das seine kleinen Kollegen auch?

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Der selbsthaakeffekt wird nur erzielt wenn das method feeder in dem wirbel fest drin ist oder *du ein Schrotblei vor das blei machst es oder halt ein stopper. *
> 
> MfG Anglerprofi99



Halte ich für keine gute Idee... Was passiert beim Schnurbruch??


----------



## barschli48 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

@Dani-lo:

Maggi bringt es im ganzen Jahr!Habe Boilies ohne Flaver gerollt und lediglich beim auftauen gut 30-40ml in die Tüte gegeben und super Karpfen gefangen!!Und Brassen sind auch ganz wild drauf!!!!


----------



## carphunter-97 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Hallo zusammen,

mit wievielen Ruten fischt Ihr wenn Ihr mit der Method Feeder angelt? Nutzt ihr nur eine? Oder doch gleich drei? 

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

MfG
carphunter-97


----------



## Firehawk81 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Wenn ich auf Karpfen ansitze dann immer mit max. Anzahl an Ruten. Also zwei. #6


----------



## britaner (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

guten abend!

macht method feeder an kleinen flüssen (lahn) sinn oder ist da normales feedern vorzuziehen?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fragen über die Method feeder*

Hallo britaner,
meiner Meinung nach ist die Strömung entscheidend. 

Vom eigentlichen Hintergedanken des Method Feederns her, macht das nur in Gewässern Sinn die keine Strömung haben. Man will das Futter inkl. Köder ja ganz gezielt auf einer Stelle konzentrieren (nämlich im Method-Feederkorb) - die Strömung würde das Futter verdriften. Damit hat der Method seinen entscheidenden Vorteil verloren. 

Wenn du im Fluss langsam fließende Bereiche hast, kann es aber dort trotzdem funktionieren.


----------

